# Self-Powered Nanotechnology Closer to Reality



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Self-Powered Nanotechnology Closer to Reality.

*Researchers report a major boost in energy-harvesting devices.*

Note: An interesting comment at the end of the article!

-- Tom


----------

